
New and Promising Runtime for JavaScript/TypeScript - dmlw
https://blog.goyello.com/2019/10/14/next-gen-javascript-and-typescript-runtime-deno/
======
mv1
Unfortunately, I think the import by URL, by itself is a bad idea. You ideally
want reproducible builds, and npm provides a form of that with its enforcement
of semver and hash checks in the lock files.

If you are really pedantic, you should probably also check in node_modules
with every release you care about.

Having said that, having a system that can source modules from a URL and then
enforce hashing and versioning could be a win. I'd just hate to see a repeat
of the early golang build system that led to the rise of gb.

